# Dually Halter



## Capriole (Jul 3, 2021)

Has anyone used a Dually halter? Are they worth the price?
Prince is starting to get a little stubborn, but he's still quite a bit nervous as well .... from the description it seems like it might be better than a rope halter.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Abby P (Jul 3, 2021)

My first reaction is "gimmicky" but I have never tried it! Maybe you'll get a more useful reply from someone who has.


----------



## Taz (Jul 3, 2021)

I've never used one but I agree with Abby P. If he's nervous he's probably not being stubborn, he's probably shutting down or trying to get away. Without knowing what's going on I'm going to be obnoxious and say slow way down. Wait for him to say it's OK to approach, wait for him to let down after every little thing you ask.


----------



## Capriole (Jul 3, 2021)

Yeah, I was thinking "gimmicky" as well, which is why I thought I'd ask 
Especially since they're $56 to $70!

I think he's starting to test me since he was leading fine and now he's starting to get balky.
It's only been a week and he is better, most of the time he will let me walk up to him ...and he's letting me pick up all four feet now...but, he's still a bit nervous, and the Dually halter is supposed to be less harsh than a rope halter.
I don't want to scare / stress him, but I don't want to let him get away with anything...and I definitely don't want to be stuck out in 100 degree heat for an hour moving 1 step at a time either  (once I start I have to stick it out )

Well, there's no rush...for now I can just make sure I catch him closer to the barn so we don't have so far to go ...

(How is saying "slow way down" obnoxious? )


----------



## Abby P (Jul 3, 2021)

So the thing with harsh is - it's only as harsh as the user makes it. Of course, don't hard tie him in it or leave it on him in turnout. But there's a big difference between him running into it, and you jerking on it. He can understand that difference. So there's nothing wrong with using something that makes it harder for him to balk.

I think if you are calm and consistent, never let him push you around, but just very steady and clear in your expectations, he will settle down really fast. Most horses really just want to know where they fit in - once he knows this his anxiety will diminish fast. But at first, I'm with Taz, don't ask him for much. Even little things might be very hard for him right now.


----------



## Taz (Jul 3, 2021)

Capriole said:


> Yeah, I was thinking "gimmicky" as well, which is why I thought I'd ask
> Especially since they're $56 to $70!
> 
> I think he's starting to test me since he was leading fine and now he's starting to get balky.
> ...


I was giving an opinion you hadn't asked for, I've had people get upset about it in the past. Here's another opinion/idea . If he's being balky about going out of the paddock it could just be he gets to hang out and not work there and it's more relaxing with his buddy. You could try when he stops walk him in a small circle or move his bum around his front end a few times, whatever you can get him to do that's work without passing out from the heat. If he doesn't want to move forward after that do it more until he figures out it's harder to stand there than move forward. As soon as he tries to go where you want stop, take his halter off and leave. You can give him a break and go back and do it as many times as you want. You can always catch him then do your grooming standing where he is in the paddock, which you might already be doing. It doesn't get you in the barn out of the sun but might move things along faster even though it seems slower.
Oh, if you want to go with the dually halter idea all you have to do is put a piece of rope on your halter. Tie it on one side of the nose, through the other side and tie a ring on that for your lead. I was doing that a long time before dually halters came out, wish I'd 'invented' them....


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 3, 2021)

"Pressure and Release" might work with him if it's mostly just being balky and not fear based. Try putting some tension (that would be the "pressure' part of the equation) on the lead, not a lot but enough so he knows you are asking for forward. Keep the tension there until he offers to move forward then immediately release the tension and praise. The "release' in itself is a reward and he should learn that it's all up to him, when he moves, the annoying tension goes away. 
This may take awhile so pick a time when there is no hurry. And it takes several sessions. The big thing is the "release and reward" at any forward movement even if it's one foot at a time. I use a regular halter and a soft rope lead.
Another thing that might break the balky cycle is to quickly but quietly back him up 3-4 steps when he gets stinky, it sort of resets their thinking.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 3, 2021)

Right, once they learn they can generate their own release, you are well on your way. They will go looking for it!


----------



## Capriole (Jul 3, 2021)

Thank you everyone for the responses ...the first time he stopped and refused I stepped back and snapped my fingers behind his butt... that caused him to tuck his butt and scoot forward ☹.... So then I tried the pressure and release.... I stepped to the side and gently pulled his head around then kept the line taut until he took a step to release the pressure, then told him he was a good boy (not sure if he really cares about my opinion, though ), then moved to the other side and did the same thing...we got there one step at a time. Actually yesterday wasn't too bad... after five steps I just walked walked off like I expected him to follow me (I didn't), but, he did ... Of course we were only about 10 ft away from the barn that time...I don't expect it to be that easy every time...not at first anyway.
The only thing I was afraid of with threading a rope through the halter is if it doesn't slide/release easy enough.

I thought about backing him up, but, was afraid it might give him the idea to do it as a way to resist?

I'm thinking it will probably be better to just take it slow and give him some more time...so thank you everyone! You saved me about $60 !!


----------



## Abby P (Jul 3, 2021)

Capriole said:


> I just walked walked off like I expected him to follow me (I didn't), but, he did ...



This is a big one. Just be confident and in effect you're telling them you're sure what you are doing. Mostly they will go along...also when you're sure what you want to do (or pretending to be  ), your body language is more clear to them. They often do what you expect them to do, for better or worse.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 3, 2021)

NO on the Dually halter. When I had my first driving mini in training the trainer asked me to purchase one. It is very heavy for a mini's face! All three of the horses I have now would much rather have a rope halter than that thing! I don't need rope halters for mine anymore though. The Dually was the biggest waste of money.
I finally took it to a tack consignment store where it has been hanging for quite a while.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 3, 2021)

About the backing up, I think if you are asking him to do it he probably won't turn it into a resistance. The trainer I had working with my balky welsh pony years ago used this trick and I thought the same as you, but he never turned it into a resistance. With him we were teaching him to trailer load and he would plant his feet and that was that. He was not scared, just being fussy. Trainer used the "pressure and release" and after he learned about that she added the "back up" to the lesson. If he got obstinate with the tension on the lead rope, he got backed up. Trainer's timing was perfect and she had him loading consistantly pretty quickly.
Did you ask his prior owner if he ever got stuck/balky and how she handled it?


----------



## Capriole (Jul 3, 2021)

She said to just give a couple of little tugs on the lead rope .... Didn't work for me (forgot to mention that)... But, he knows and trusts her... and probably knows she won't let him get away with it.


----------

